
Chronicle is Dead and Google killed it - tim_sw
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9kej3e/chronicle-is-dead-and-google-killed-it
======
tptacek
I honestly don't know why people are so interested in this. It was never clear
to me exactly what Chronicle was, but there's no "cybersecurity" startup that
is going to revolutionize all of security --- it's a huge problem space ---
and threat intelligence, no matter how good your telemetry, is something that
has a market only in larger companies --- you're on your 4th or 5th security
headcount before you've got anyone who can pay attention to any kind of threat
feed, no matter how good it is, _at the very earliest_. What was this, in the
best case? Google's "moon shot" at competing with... what? FireEye?
Crowdstrike?

